# Screen Refresh issues.



## xangaii (May 6, 2018)

Hello guys.

First of all, I'm really new to this unix-like scenario, ok?

I have and old Thinkpad t430(HD4000) and I decided to install FreeBSD for studying purposes, and I will probably install it on my new laptop.

When I just installed it, I noticed that I was feeling the screen moving too slowly, and I found that the refresh rate was set to 00 at the screen configs.

I followed the 5.4.6 part of the FreeBSD handbook to solve my problem, but I had no success. What I've done so far:

xrandr shows me this:

```
Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1600 x 900, maximum 32767 x 32767

LVDS1 connected primary 1600x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 310mm x 170mm

   1600x900      00.00*+
```
I have created these following files:

Example 5.5. Set Screen Resolution in a File

```
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/screen-resolution.conf
Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    SubSection "Display"
    Modes      "1024x768"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```
I also used Xorg -configure and edited him with those above settings which came with no results.

Example 5.6. Manually Setting Monitor Frequencies

```
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/monitor0-freq.conf
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    HorizSync    30-83   # kHz
    VertRefresh  50-76   # Hz
EndSection
```
My actual scenario is the following:

Installed xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.20180214 using ports or pkg and created a 20-intel.conf file along with screen-resolution.conf and monitor0-freq.conf at /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d:

```
$ cat 20-intel.conf 

Section "Device"
       Identifier "Intel Graphics"
         Driver "intel"
          Option "SwapbuffersWait" "true"
             Option "AccelMethod"  "sna"
            Option "TearFree" "true"
            EndSection

$ cat screen-resolution.conf 

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    SubSection "Display"
    Modes      "1600x900"
    EndSubSection

EndSection

$ cat monitor0-freq.conf 

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    HorizSync    30-83   # kHz
    VertRefresh  50-76   # Hz
EndSection
[/code
It's apparently working in parts [del]cuz[/del] because when I reboot the system it prompts me to CLI with the following messages,BUT SOMETIMES comes to SliM login screen normally:
[code]
May  6 18:21:06  dbus[761]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: drmn0: taking over the fictitious range 0xe0000000-0xf0000000
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm] Connector LVDS-1: get mode from tunables:
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.LVDS-1
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-3: get mode from tunables:
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-3
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm] Connector DP-3: get mode from tunables:
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-3
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
May  6 18:21:06  dbus[761]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' (using servicehelper)
May  6 18:21:06  dbus[761]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit'
May  6 18:21:06  kernel: fbd0 on drmn0
```
Thanks !!


----------



## aragats (May 6, 2018)

In T430 everything perfectly works out of the box. Also, you don't need any xorg.conf files (may be just for custom fonts path or so).
Do you have the Intel KMS driver line in your /boot/loader.conf?
	
	



```
....
i915kms_load="YES"
....
```


----------



## xangaii (May 6, 2018)

aragats thanks for replying. I have moved those files i mentioned above to a backup directory and left /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ only with 20-intel.conf file. The /boot/loader.conf was empty,therefore adding that module seemed to make it work. I rebooted a few times and it went straight to login screen with no errors apparently. Thank you 'sir'.


----------

